# DirecTiVo's running 6.2 not updating via phonecall



## Win Joy Jr

Reactivated my DirecTV account last week after having my 2 DirecTiVo's out of the datastream for 18 months. They are on release 6.2, and I have forced a call every day since getting them online last Saturday. 

Well, the DirecTiVo's think that we shifted back to standard time as of last night. The clock is off by an hour, and the guide data seems to be off the same hour. It LOOKS like things are recording ok.

I called DirecTV tonight, and they told me that "It could ake up to 24 hours for the software to download". I told them that the receivers have been in the datastream for a week. He had no reply. He told me to call back tomorrow if they have not upgraded.

I remained with the initial tech for the duration of the call. Should I ask to be routed to what used to be called the advanced technologies unit? Or, should I just ride it out for the week?


----------



## dishrich

If they have been out of the stream since 6.4a came down, you're probably SOL as far as getting it thru the dish, as others have said that software updates on older receivers like this do NOT stay in the stream forever. You're probably going to have to have it update over the phone line, which when I did a brand new unit recently from 6.1, took over 3 HOURS! (after several tries)


----------



## Draconis

TiVo's are a whole different beastie, they do not get their software updates from the satellites. 

They get their updates by calling TiVo using their modem and download the software that way. 

No phone line setup = no software updates.


----------



## volkl

I reconnected a DSR708 three weeks ago. It has been connected to a phone line (hardwire), and has been successfully calling for a 'Service Data Download' (whatever that is) nightly. It calls about every 10 days for a 'Service Connection.' It is at ver 6.2.

I've called D* and had their techs tell me that one should leave it connected. The tech even contacted the Engineering department, and they suggested to do a reset. Furthermore, the tech confirms that beginning in April, an update to 6.4a began. Incredibly, there is a note to the techs that if a receiver did not receive the update by July 16 (going by memory here), then they advise to NOT do a forced download (whatever that is ....perhaps a forced phone call via test phone line?).

My obsession with this has caused me to read loads of forum posts that contain a lot of information that, all of which it is hard to judge its accuracy. To wit: firmware for DirecTivos are provided by Tivo to D*. D* sends them to our receivers via the satellite. Once fully received, the firmware update is initiated by a phone call. Prior to receving this phone call the system info says somewhere something about 'Pending Restart.'

Stand alone Tivos get their updates via phone line in slices.

It would appear from the cryptic notes of the D* techs, that the current software is 6.4a and it came down between April and July 16. They won't say it is, or is not in the stream now. I assume it isn't. Tivo won't support us directly. They say call D*.

D* is not addressing the problem. It is likely that they want to get subscribers to change to D* dvrs.

If D* continues this catch-22, the only way to update is to buy something called Instant Cake, and do this ourselves.

Q. On a Directivo box, which phone call is to Tivo --- the daily Service Daily Download call, or the less frequent Service connection call (I would guess it is this), or neither?

I wish D* would fix this.


----------



## Matt L

I have a Hd TiVo that was out of the stream for a years running 6.3. It hasn't made a call in quite some time, but 6.4a is sitting on the drive waiting to install. a Phone call triggers it, but using TiVo web I can see it.

It did not show up for 2 or 3 weeks after it was back in the stream, but it did show up, so wait, and it will install. Keep forcing the daily call so it will install as soon as possible. 

BTW, things will record correctly even if the time is wrong...


----------



## khigerd

Draconis said:


> TiVo's are a whole different beastie, they do not get their software updates from the satellites.
> 
> They get their updates by calling TiVo using their modem and download the software that way.
> 
> No phone line setup = no software updates.


Not true. DirecTivo's get there software via satellite. The software is pushed down to your box then activates the upgrade via phone call.

Case in point, my DirectTivo hasn't had a phone line connected in years and is running 6.2a. A few months ago, I noticed it was restarting every night. The reason being there was 6.4 on the drive waiting to be activated.


----------



## Draconis

One note on TiVo's not updating, I had a HNS HDVR2 I was working on that said it was making it's daily calls, even though there was *no phone line* attached to the unit.

When I attached it to a phone line it made it's calls but failed to download the new software. No matter what I did it would not download.

In the end I did the 4-hour "Clear and delete everything" then re-ran the setup, this resolved the issue.

I have read some of the other posts and I repeat, TiVo's do not download their software updates from the satellites. TiVo's download their updates directly from TiVo using their internal modem over a phone line connection.

I have worked on these units for years and I am painfully aware of how annoying their phone line requirements are.


----------



## khigerd

Draconis said:


> When I attached it to a phone line it made it's calls but failed to download the new software. No matter what I did it would not download.


Because software come from the satellite.

Nothing happened when you made to call because the software wasn't on your box yet. The call only activates softeware already there.


----------



## khigerd

Draconis said:


> I have read some of the other posts and I repeat, TiVo's do not download their software updates from the satellites. TiVo's download their updates directly from TiVo using their internal modem over a phone line connection.
> 
> I have worked on these units for years and I am painfully aware of how annoying their phone line requirements are.


Then answer me this, how did 6.4 get to my DVR39 without a phone line connected?


----------



## Draconis

khigerd said:


> Because software come from the satellite.
> 
> Nothing happened when you made to call because the software wasn't on your box yet. The call only activates softeware already there.


Amazing how you only partially quoted me and did not quote the section where I said I resolved the issue. I see no further reason to continue this discussion.


----------



## khigerd

I understand you resolved your issue. I'm just pointing out which source DirecTivo uses to download it's software. Am I not clear on that?

To the OP.....leave your box connected for a while. Once the software is downloaded to your box, and a service call is made by the box, you will have 6.4a


----------



## Drew2k

Here's the full story on software downloads: they come two ways, both phone and satellite.

When a new release is ready for the general population, it is distributed via slices via satellite transmission and the HR10 holds onto the slices UNTIL it has received all necessary slices AND it receives authorization for the new slices to be activated. At that point, a Pending Restart message can be seen on the Connection screen, and at the next reboot, the new software is installed.

At a certain point DIRECTV stops pushing out the slices, and the only way to receive the latest version is to force a phone call and download all slices at once. When attempted this way, the receiver STILL requires authorization before it will initiate the download and schedule a pending restart to install the software.

The authorization usually comes via the phone call, which tells the HR10 to restart and install the new software. (There are alternate methods to activate the slices that were downloaded and force the installation, but if you don't have all the slices ... )

The question is how does the HR10 get authorized? That's difficult. IIRC, the authorization comes after a phone call to TiVo's servers matches the Service Number against their list of receivers authorized to receive it, so my guess is it will take a little bit of time for DIRECTV to pass along the service number of the newly re-activated HR10 to TiVo to have them update their servers so patience may be needed.

(If you don't want to wait, though, you can always look for InstantCake to upgrade your self, but you will lose any recordings and settings. You're basically re-imaging your hard drive with the latest software version available.)


----------



## Grentz

Have had no luck getting a DSR704 to update here. Still at 6.2 and has been connected to the phone line for a few weeks now.

Still working fine, besides the clock being off now


----------



## Matt L

Draconis said:


> I have read some of the other posts and I repeat, TiVo's do not download their software updates from the satellites. TiVo's download their updates directly from TiVo using their internal modem over a phone line connection.
> 
> I have worked on these units for years and I am painfully aware of how annoying their phone line requirements are.


Sorry, partially wrong! As I stated earlier my HD TiVo was out of the stream for some time and then hacked and put back in the stream. It was incapable of making calls as I have no phone line near by and was annoyed with the constant request for a dial in. Using TiVo Web Plus I could see it was downloaded to the hard drive, it took over a month after 6.4a was rolled out but it showed up. By typing a simple command I was able to get it to update without a phone connection.

You may have been working with TiVo's for years, I have too - since 1999, but your info is wrong. After the roll out is complete for SOME TIME the software will be updated over the phoneline, but in the past it has generally been after the software was 6+ months old. At this point it's still in the stream.


----------



## Jhon69

Grentz said:


> Have had no luck getting a DSR704 to update here. Still at 6.2 and has been connected to the phone line for a few weeks now.
> 
> Still working fine, besides the clock being off now


I guess I should feel lucky the HR10-250 I bought had 6.3f already on it.Still has not updated to 6.4a only problem seems to be I can't use the DVR Scheduler for recordings which I don't use much anyways.Phone connection is good calling in and receiving updates to the guide from the satellite.


----------



## dishrich

Drew2k said:


> The question is how does the HR10 get authorized? That's difficult. IIRC, the authorization comes after a phone call to TiVo's servers matches the Service Number against their list of receivers authorized to receive it, so my guess is it will take a little bit of time for DIRECTV to pass along the service number of the newly re-activated HR10 to TiVo to have them update their servers so patience may be needed.


The box does NOT need to be authorized by D* to update software via the phone call - I've updated several Tivo's NOT activated & they all sucessfully updated to the newest software.


----------



## codespy

dishrich said:


> The box does NOT need to be authorized by D* to update software via the phone call - I've updated several Tivo's NOT activated & they all sucessfully updated to the newest software.


+1


----------



## boatlover

Hello

I have s dsr708 that had not been hooked to a phone line for 863 days. Was on 6.2.
When the daylight savings time was off last week I decided to try and update it.

Hooked up phone line
Had reciever ck for local number
selected number on screen, added 1 to dialing prefix and selected to call
Reciever went strait to downloading service info.
Finished up with reboot. Now have 6.4a

Total time 28 min


----------



## Draconis

Remember, if you want the software upgrade you need to attach a phone line and set a local dial-in number.

I was also thinking this over and realized that there is one other thing that will prevent people from downloading 6.4a. 

If is there is a hacked version of the TiVo software loaded on the machine it will not update itself (ever). The hack prevents the unit from updating itself.


----------



## gspaul

I updated my DVR40 not too long ago. It dialed in and downloaded the update but did not restart to apply the update. I had to restart it manually. If I recall correctly, one of the system info screens told me to restart to apply the update.


----------



## HarryD

My Philips DSR 7000 is stuck at 6.3f and that's it.. restarting and phone home does nothing.


----------



## Draconis

HarryD said:


> My Philips DSR 7000 is stuck at 6.3f and that's it.. restarting and phone home does nothing.


If the phone line is attached, did you go into the setup and set a local dial-in number?


----------



## HarryD

Yup.. and made many calls too..


----------



## Draconis

HarryD said:


> Yup.. and made many calls too..


If it's not a hacked image then you may have to do the 4-hour reset (clear and delete everything) in order to get the upgrade to download.

I had the same issue on a HNS HDVR2 and that was the only way I could solve it.


----------



## HarryD

I'll have to wait to do that.. too much stuff on it now... (Is a Weaknees image considered hacked?)


----------



## Draconis

HarryD said:


> I'll have to wait to do that.. too much stuff on it now... (Is a Weaknees image considered hacked?)


Yep.


----------



## HarryD

Well that's the reason...


----------



## Draconis

Weaknees may have a upgrade kit or something along those lines, I would check their website and see what they have available.


----------



## volkl

boatlover said:


> Hello
> 
> I have s dsr708 that had not been hooked to a phone line for 863 days. Was on 6.2.
> When the daylight savings time was off last week I decided to try and update it.
> 
> Hooked up phone line
> Had reciever ck for local number
> selected number on screen, added 1 to dialing prefix and selected to call
> Reciever went strait to downloading service info.
> Finished up with reboot. Now have 6.4a
> 
> Total time 28 min


boatlover, you are the first person i have seen who has successfully updated a dsr708. Can you please tell me the phone number you used? I would not mind making a long distance call to get my unit updated.

thanks


----------



## boatlover

Volkl

The number i used was 412-471-1103. It is one of many listed for the Pittsburgh Pa area. I called the number first on my cell to see if it was active and heard the comp tones. I then entered the number on the dvr and had it call. Thats all I did.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Draconis

Word of advice, there is also a way you can manually set the dial-in number if you cannot connect to the 800 number to retrieve the list of local numbers.

Go into the dialing properties and enter the following in the dialing prefix.

,#034,<local pop number>,,

For example: ,#034,17022660000,,

The ,#034 in the beginning will slow down the modem speed slightly, making a more reliable connection. If you cannot connect using ,#034 you can slow it down even further by using ,#019

The phone number must be entered EXACTALLY as you would dial it from your phone. If you need to enter a 1 or the area code (as I did in the example) you need to make sure that it is entered that way in the dialing properties.

If you need help finding a local POP number use the following website.

http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-misc/popfinder.do


----------



## Richierich

If your Tivo has been upgraded such as with DVRUPGRADE Software like PTVNET, there is a Flag that can be set to "DO NOT ACCEPT UPDATE". If this Flag is set the unit will not receive an update no matter what you do!!! Mine is set like this but I do not want to have to remove the flag and lose recordings to get the latest update so I just leave it as it is!!!


----------



## volkl

boatlover, and others,

thank you for your help. i can call using the local number. i just discovered that I can't call a long distance number unless i buy a long distance service.

system info says the unit will try to make a service connection tonight. i will let it go and see if she eventually updates.

receiver has never been upgraded via dvrupgrade.

I believe the receiver did have a phone conncetion that lasted about three hours a few weeks ago, so i thought the update was there, but it wouldn't update, even after several calls. then i did a reset everything.

Q. does a reset everything delete the telephone downloaded update when 'everything' is reset?


----------



## Richierich

I would not do a Reset Everything but just try for the update!!! Make sure that your phone connection is working. Have you tried the phone test???


----------



## volkl

Yes, I have the phone connecting well using the slower prefix setting of ,#034,5850005,

tests well every time.

will refrain from any more resets of everything.

being patient is hard.

thanks


----------



## mxyztplk

boatlover said:


> Volkl
> 
> The number i used was 412-471-1103. It is one of many listed for the Pittsburgh Pa area. I called the number first on my cell to see if it was active and heard the comp tones. I then entered the number on the dvr and had it call. Thats all I did.
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


I had the same problem as Volkl, except I have a DirecTivo R10.

I had been forcing calls for about 2 months to a local number in my area, with no success in getting software version 6.4a.

I also had contacted DirecTV a few times to see if they could force the update to be installed, with no success.

Just now, I forced a long-distance call to 1-412-471-1103, and it immediately resulted in a restart pending. After the restart, 6.4a was installed and working!!!

Incredible!


----------



## Jhon69

mxyztplk said:


> I had the same problem as Volkl, except I have a DirecTivo R10.
> 
> I had been forcing calls for about 2 months to a local number in my area, with no success in getting software version 6.4a.
> 
> I also had contacted DirecTV a few times to see if they could force the update to be installed, with no success.
> 
> Just now, I forced a long-distance call to 1-412-471-1103, and it immediately resulted in a restart pending. After the restart, 6.4a was installed and working!!!
> 
> Incredible!


After reading this I guess I should have tried my local number first,but I didn't.Called that number also,now have 6.4a on my HR10-250.


----------



## dbronstein

That number worked for me as well!


----------



## boatlover

I am happy that everyone is having success with that number it was one of many for Pittsburgh. I guess I got lucky. Even a blind squirrel finds a acorn once in a while.

Dave


----------



## volkl

My two month struggle to update the Philips DSR708 from version 6.2 to 6.4a has finally ended in success, by calling 1-412-471-1103 --- thank you boatlover.

It took four days for AT&T to get my telephone service to be able to make 1+ calls out of state.

The following can be reasonably inferred from my experience.

I was able to download by phone the 6.4a slices from the local (Kansas City) Tivo server. One of the first calls took three hours. 

No matter how many times, I called the DVR service, either forcing a call, or letting it call every 10 days on its own, and calling all of the local call servers ---- the receiver would not be flagged to install the new firmware pending a restart of the recorder. Restarting and Resetting Everything did not help. Notably, Resetting Everything did not erase the 6.4a slices that were sitting on the receiver's hard drive.

Calling the Pittsburg server detected the existence of the slices and set a flag to install the new firmware. This call was only a couple minutes long.

There is something special about the Pittsburg server.

I hope DirecTV and its engineers (they did not know what to do) learn something from this and fix all the DVR servers. The Pittsburg server has the antibody.


----------



## dishrich

volkl said:


> I hope DirecTV and its engineers (they did not know what to do) learn something from this and fix all the DVR servers. The Pittsburg server has the antibody.


It's actually Tivo that run those servers - even for D-Tivo's...  
Really, Tivo needs to be looking at these issues, since they are still very much involved with these. (even though they'll deny it!)


----------



## davidfbfla

Tried for months to get the 6.4a on my Hughes SD-DVR120. Found this thread and used 1-412-471-1103, and "BAM". Didn't even need a restart. 6.4a was there w/ the recently deleted folder etc. DBSTALK.com "ROCKS".


----------



## mxyztplk

Having succeeded using 1-412-471-1103 on an active R10 (see my post #36), I decided to try it on an inactive R10 that I had bought for backup.

I had activated that R10 a few months ago for a few hours to verify that it was working. It had software version 6.3e on it. It did not update to 6.4a when I forced a call to a local number; however, I did not leave it connected to the satellite dish for an extended period so as to allow additional time for 6.4a to be downloaded.

About 3 days ago, I plugged in that backup R10 (without activating it), and forced a call to 1-412-471-1103. It did not result in a pending restart. I more or less expected this, because it had only been connected to the satellite dish for a total of a few hours, which I expected was probably not long enough to have downloaded the latest software version (6.4a).

I therefore left it connected to the satellite dish for about 3 days, and then again tried 1-412-471-1103 again. This time, the call immediately resulted in a pending restart!!! After restarting, 6.4a was properly installed.

Apparent conclusions / confirmations, at least regarding DirecTivo R10 models:

1. Version 6.4a is continuing to be available for download from satellite, within a few days or less.

2. A call to phone number 1-412-471-1103 enables restart pending right away, i.e. once the new software version has been downloaded from satellite.

3. For an unactivated unit (or at least a deactivated unit that has been previously activated), the new software is still downloaded from the satellite, and a phone call from it can still result in a restart pending and installation of the update. 

This has all been stated elsewhere, but these recent tests provide some current confirmations.


----------



## FLSHADOW

I'm back to the DirecTV fold after a few months of abscene and my R10 is still on the version I believe is 6.3e which is the random reboot version. I had updated my drive from Weeknees and I've been forcing calls to the 412 number above yet I'm still not getting the pending restart command. Am I unable to update due to the drive from Weeknees? My unit has been back in service since Tuesday and I've been forcing calls about 3-4 times a day. Thanks for any info. - Will


----------



## mxyztplk

FLSHADOW said:


> I'm back to the DirecTV fold after a few months of abscene and my R10 is still on the version I believe is 6.3e which is the random reboot version. I had updated my drive from Weeknees and I've been forcing calls to the 412 number above yet I'm still not getting the pending restart command. Am I unable to update due to the drive from Weeknees? My unit has been back in service since Tuesday and I've been forcing calls about 3-4 times a day. Thanks for any info. - Will


It takes a little while before the software is automatically downloaded from the satellite. 4 days may not have been enough time. Give it at least few more days.

I replaced a failing drive on one of my R10s with a larger drive from Weaknees. Ultimately, that machine updated to 4.2a, but only after I forced a call to the 412 number. (I was unable to update to 4.2a on that R10 and a spare R10 until I forced calls to that 412 number.) I have not heard of any problem with software updating that is attributable to the Weaknees hard drives. Rather, the problems with software updating appear to be fully attributable to the Tivo/Directv buggy updating system, probably malfunctioning phone servers that they don't bother to fix.


----------



## FLSHADOW

Okay any other ideas to getting this update? These random resets are killing me <LOL>


----------



## Draconis

FLSHADOW said:


> I'm back to the DirecTV fold after a few months of abscene and my R10 is still on the version I believe is 6.3e which is the random reboot version. I had updated my drive from Weeknees and I've been forcing calls to the 412 number above yet I'm still not getting the pending restart command. Am I unable to update due to the drive from Weeknees? My unit has been back in service since Tuesday and I've been forcing calls about 3-4 times a day. Thanks for any info. - Will


Do you know if you have a default DVR image on that drive or a hacked one?

If the image on the drive is a hacked TiVo image the unit will NEVER update itself because the hack prevents the software update.

If you have a hacked image you would have to contact Weeknees for an update kit or another pre-loaded HDD with 6.4a.


----------



## Tybee Bill

FLSHADOW said:


> Okay any other ideas to getting this update? These random resets are killing me <LOL>


My R10 was running 6.3e and D* CSR said it was the correct software for this receiver. My HR10 upgraded to 6.4e with a local number.

If my R10 gets 6.4, I will post.

My R10 updated to 6.4a and so did my SD-DVR40. All using local number and Restart. They have all been in the stream for months.


----------



## Richierich

I have software from either Weaknees or PTVUPGRADE and they put a Flag in there that basically says I already have the latest download so it ignores the call to initiate the download.

Will calling this 1-412-471-1103 number override that FLAG???

Probably not but I will give it a try.


----------



## GirkMonster

My Philips 704 finally updated to 6.4a about 9 months after replacing the drive and installing 6.2. I made daily calls for 3 weeks to no avail and then just left it alone. I just noticed the change.


----------



## Jhon69

boatlover said:


> I am happy that everyone is having success with that number it was one of many for Pittsburgh. I guess I got lucky. Even a blind squirrel finds a acorn once in a while.
> 
> Dave


Thank you boatlover!(Dave)!:goodjob:


----------



## GirkMonster

I replaced the drive in my Hughes HDVR40 before it failed as it was showing signs of end of life...copied the system files first onto a 200gig drive...now all of my menu screens are completely transparent! At first this seemed kind of cool, but upon further reflection, it's way more of a PITA, since this box will likely end up with close to 200 hours of Disney Channel programming for my kids...any ideas on how to get my menus back to a readable blue background?

Both Tivos are now on 6.4a. Like magic.


----------



## su_A_ve

reactivated my old HDVR2 when the R10 bit the dust (well, the IR sensor stopped working and the darn thing does not have an IR repeater like the HDVR2). This one is still at 6.2. Problem is I have vonage. The R10 had no problem with dialing out at a slower speed and was in fact upgraded to 6.4a.

But the HDVR2 won't connect with vonage. Finally I 'made' a Tivo Serial null modem and can successfully 'dial out' via the PC. But can't get an upgrade.

Has anyone been successful in getting an update via serial PPP? Next step would be to try a Serial cable and use an external modem via vonage, and if not, drive over to someone's place that has a regular line (or bring it to work - i have an analog line there available).

TIA.


----------



## xmguy

I had an R10 active a while back. Since I don't have a land line phone but a cellphone to landline bluetooth gateway data can't go over it. So it never could get the latest SW. The modem seem to be going out so D* sent me out an R15-100. I much rather get SW via satellite vs phone line.


----------



## ziggy29

I'm having trouble getting any call to go through now (DSR704). I haven't succeeded since January and it seems that whatever number I try, it dials, connects and negotiates but can't get past the part where it says it's checking account history. 

I have software 6.4a-something or other. Does anyone know if this is still the latest?


----------



## litzdog911

Yes, v6.4a is the latest. No need for any phone calls.


----------



## Deputy Fife

I activated a DSR708 which is at version 6.2 on Wednesday, 6/3. I forced an initial call which took about 10 minutes and since then it has scheduled a service call daily. Is it getting the upgrade via the phone calls? or should I try making a call to the Pittsburgh number listed previously in this thread?


----------



## litzdog911

Give it a few days. If 6.4a is in the satellite stream, it should trigger update very soon. If it's not in the steam, then it can take a week or two via phone calls.


----------



## Deputy Fife

litzdog911 said:


> Give it a few days. If 6.4a is in the satellite stream, it should trigger update very soon. If it's not in the steam, then it can take a week or two via phone calls.


Thanks for the response, litzdog. Sometimes it is hard to be patient, especially when there are 24 hour intervals between calls.

I wish I could force a call before I go to work and it would download the whole thing, instead of having to make multiple calls. Oh well. I'll just have to force myself to be patient for a week or so. Thanks again.


----------



## LCollett

litzdog911 said:


> Give it a few days. If 6.4a is in the satellite stream, it should trigger update very soon. If it's not in the steam, then it can take a week or two via phone calls.


It may take longer than a week or two. I activated a hr10-250 in December that had been in storage for two years. I did not force calls, just let it call on it's own, and did not get 6.4a until April.


----------



## Deputy Fife

LCollett said:


> It may take longer than a week or two. I activated a hr10-250 in December that had been in storage for two years. I did not force calls, just let it call on it's own, and did not get 6.4a until April.


Luckily I didn't have to wait that long. I got impatient and forced a call the Pittsburgh number. Unfortunately, my receiver was unable to connect, so after several tries, I reset the receiver to my local number. This time though, I selected the first local number listed (previously I selected the same local number used by my other DirecTivo). Got home from work the next day and the box was updated to 6.4. I don't know if changing to the first listed number made the difference, but the only other thing I can think of is that I left the receiver on a channel from the 101 instead of my locals which come from 72.5. If the update is still in the satellite stream I should have thought to tune to a 101 channel to pick it up.

Thanks to everyone who responded.


----------

